# Is there a ipfw command to show all tables which exist?



## HL1234 (Oct 9, 2018)

The firewall IPFW can use tables of i.e. IPs, but the table have to create before like this
`ipfw table 20 create type addr`
 ipfw table 20 list
--- table(20), set(0) ---

Is there a ipfw command to show *all *tables which exist? 
I have looked in the man pages and google but can not find it.

Thanks


----------



## obsigna (Oct 9, 2018)

`ipfw table all list`
lists all tables including the ip ranges

`ipfw table all info`
gives some informations about all tables

`ipfw table all detail`
gives more detailed informations about all tables


----------

